# How to reduce wasting money when looking for bib shorts?



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I apologize if this has been covered before but I'm in a bit of a situation and trying not to lose a bunch of money in the process. Over the last year or so, I've lost about 13lbs and because of this my bibs (LG's size large) were fitting a little loose and I had notice some chaffing. So I picked up a pair of Med LG's and the first ride was 85 miles. First impression was very good. Washed them, rode 25 miles this morning, and more chaffing. Looks like the chamois itself had "folded over" and had a little chaffing happening. Pretty sad at this point. 

So my question is, is there a way to figure out if the bibs you buy are going to work for you before having to use them on a couple rides? Spending $100 (on sale) on bibs only to find out that they might not work is a losing proposition. I certainly won't get my money out of them.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I had a problem like that with some Castellis. I took em back to the bike shop and told the clerk about it. He took em back and credited my card. 

It helped that the problem was with how the chamois was rubbing up against my "girl parts" and that other women had complained about it too.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

BigPoser said:


> I apologize if this has been covered before but I'm in a bit of a situation and trying not to lose a bunch of money in the process. Over the last year or so, I've lost about 13lbs and because of this my bibs (LG's size large) were fitting a little loose and I had notice some chaffing. So I picked up a pair of Med LG's and the first ride was 85 miles. First impression was very good. Washed them, rode 25 miles this morning, and more chaffing. Looks like the chamois itself had "folded over" and had a little chaffing happening. Pretty sad at this point.
> 
> So my question is, is there a way to figure out if the bibs you buy are going to work for you before having to use them on a couple rides? Spending $100 (on sale) on bibs only to find out that they might not work is a losing proposition. I certainly won't get my money out of them.
> 
> ...


If there is, I would love to know the secret. I've wasted $100's over the years on bibs that I hated. If you can try them on that at least addresses the fit issue. How the chamois and your derriere get along is harder to discern without a ride


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

DaveG said:


> How the chamois and your derriere get along is harder to discern without a ride


This is the problem for sure. They fit well when I put them on, but it's later that you realize that they probably won't work. Money gone. I'd rather go to Vegas and throw that $100 on the floor of a casino and walk out.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Call LG. They are fantastic on warranty.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great question... No answer... I've wasted a ton of money. Some work, some don't. Trial and error at a hundred bucks a pop. Albeit, my best bibs were 50 and under.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Just put the used bib(s) you no longer want on ebay to recoup some of your losses. People actually buy that stuff.

If you are losing weight, then you also need to purchase new street clothes as well. What's the difference?

Your weight loss is a good return on investment considering the long term health and less medical-related expenditures you'll benefit from.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I had a horrible experience with Louis Garneau shorts.

It wasn't a chamois "fold over" issue. The chamois felt like fiberglass against my a$!. They were fine UNTIL I would begin to sweat down there.

My solution was to replace the chamois.

It may be easier to spend the extra money and replace your chamois than to keep trying different brands or hoping for refunds.

Also, if you need to know the easy way to replace a chamois, there are two ways.

1. Send the bibs to Kucharik and have them do it.

2. Buy a chamois and post here asking how; I'll tell you the easy way. Trust me; I went through the school of hard knocks to learn how.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Did you buy them from a discount source? the LGs neo shorts I have from 6pm (zappos overstock) are IMO knock off, while they look OK, they are really small for the size, and the chamois of one folded (inside the top layer) really quickly. I have a few pairs of these that are much older, and that happened after 2 years. I have actually replaced the chamois on my 3 yr olds because the shorts are just fine but the chamois was done. I used arotech and DIYd though. IME of LG neo chamois is that they retain water LOL. LG isn't a premium brand though. I never pay full price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Peter P. said:


> 1. Send the bibs to Kucharik and have them do it.


I have a pair of Descente tri shorts that feel awesome on the skin, but the fleece pad seams rub me raw. Would Kucharik replace something like this? I can contact them, but wondered what they have done for you previously. Thanks.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Boure. They sell on-line from Durango, Colorado. Return them if you don't like them, truly a 100% money back guarantee. Bibs hand made, great fit & quality.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

DaveG said:


> If there is, I would love to know the secret. I've wasted $100's over the years on bibs that I hated. If you can try them on that at least addresses the fit issue. How the chamois and your derriere get along is harder to discern without a ride


While you can't get away from riding shorts to see how they feel, you can avoid wasting money - 

Performance bicycle accepts returns for any reason, within the first year for your money back, forever for exchanges.

Voler has a 90 day no-questions asked money back policy although you're supposed to wash used gear before sending it back.

Competitive cyclist accepts returns for store credit within 30 days.

etc.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am hoping to have your problem soon. I have dropped from 297 to 274 and to be honest the 2XL LG bibs are still a little snug. I like snug, just feel sorry for the other riders who have to see me on the road.


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

bigjohnla said:


> I am hoping to have your problem soon. I have dropped from 297 to 274 and to be honest the 2XL LG bibs are still a little snug. I like snug, just feel sorry for the other riders who have to see me on the road.


Nonsense! You are an inspiration You are out there getting after it. Others see what you are doing and some might decide to get after it too. Keep it up! You'll be wearing loose kit in no time


----------



## BeastBikes (Sep 2, 2015)

il sogno said:


> I had a problem like that with some Castellis. I took em back to the bike shop and told the clerk about it. He took em back and credited my card.
> 
> It helped that the problem was with how the chamois was rubbing up against my "girl parts" and that other women had complained about it too.



My wife also had the same problem with Castellis.She was also forutnate enough to return them and get her money back.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Retro Grouch said:


> Just put the used bib(s) you no longer want on ebay to recoup some of your losses. People actually buy that stuff.


Too funny,, maybe borrow a pair from a friend,, not me,, another friend!!!


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

If there is one place not to skimp, it is your shorts. Why even risk it? Save a little more $ and get a much greater return, IMO.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

bigjohnla said:


> I am hoping to have your problem soon. I have dropped from 297 to 274 and to be honest the 2XL LG bibs are still a little snug. I like snug, just feel sorry for the other riders who have to see me on the road.


I've returned LG bibs for this exact reason. The black lycra turned grey/white when stretched and you could literally count the hairs on my ass.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> Just put the used bib(s) you no longer want on ebay to recoup some of your losses. People actually buy that stuff.
> 
> If you are losing weight, then you also need to purchase new street clothes as well. What's the difference?
> 
> Your weight loss is a good return on investment considering the long term health and less medical-related expenditures you'll benefit from.


This is hands down the best response so far.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree 100% with not skimping on shorts/bibs. The problem is still that spending lots of money on bibs does not guarantee comfort. Hence the OP's question


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Bikephelps said:


> Boure. They sell on-line from Durango, Colorado. Return them if you don't like them, truly a 100% money back guarantee. Bibs hand made, great fit & quality.


They do custom for 25% extra. Nice folks.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Rapha Classic bibs and jerseys have a 30 day Guarantee. You can wear them and destroy them for 30 days (Rapha's words not mine), and if you don't like them for any reason they can be returned for a full refund.



> Test ride any of Rapha's Classic products to destruction and if you are not 100% satisfied within 30-days you can return them for a full refund.


----------



## AUBEone (Sep 25, 2015)

Are you using a chamois cream? I have a half dozen pair of bibs, each can be worn bare but all are infinitely more comfortable with a little "lube" lol


----------

